# Own “Inherent Vice” on Blu-ray Combo Pack, DVD and Digital HD on April 28



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

here is nothing remotely like ‘Inherent Vice’…the comic noir-to-end-all-noirs. Lie back, and go with the flow.”

— Stephen Holden, The New York Times



ACADEMY AWARD®-NOMINATED

INHERENT VICE

ARRIVES ONTO BLU-RAY COMBO PACK, DVD and DIGITAL HD ON APRIL 28 FROM

WARNER BROS. HOME ENTERTAINMENT



Blu-ray and Digital HD include bonus content featuring the star-studded cast!



Burbank, CA, March 5, 2015 – Chill out and get groovy when “Inherent Vice” arrives onto Blu-ray Combo Pack, DVD and Digital HD on April 28 from Warner Bros. Home Entertainment. With an ensemble cast of characters that includes surfers, hustlers, dopers, rockers, and more, “Inherent Vice” is the seventh feature from Oscar® nominee Paul Thomas Anderson and the first ever film adaption of a Thomas Pynchon novel.



“Inherent Vice” stars Oscar® nominees Joaquin Phoenix (“The Master,” “Walk the Line”), Josh Brolin (“True Grit,” “No Country For Old Men”), Owen Wilson (“The Royal Tenenbaums,” “Midnight in Paris”), Katherine Waterston (“Michael Clayton,” TV’s “Boardwalk Empire”), Oscar® winners Reese Witherspoon (“Walk the Line”) and Benicio Del Toro (“Traffic”), Martin Short (“Frankenweenie”), Jena Malone (“The Hunger Games” series) and musician Joanna Newsom.



Paul Thomas Anderson (“There Will Be Blood,” “The Master”) directed “Inherent Vice” from a screenplay he wrote based on the novel by Thomas Pynchon. Anderson also produced the film, together with Oscar®-nominated producers JoAnne Sellar and Daniel Lupi (“There Will Be Blood”). Scott Rudin and Adam Somner served as executive producers and Ali Bush as co-producer.



“Inherent Vice” will be available on Blu-ray Combo Pack for $35.99 and includes the film in high definition on Blu-ray disc, a DVD, and a digital version of the movie in Digital HD with UltraViolet. Fans can also own “Inherent Vice” via purchase from digital retailers.



SYNOPSIS



When private eye Doc Sportello’s ex-old lady suddenly out of nowhere shows up with a story about her current billionaire land developer boyfriend whom she just happens to be in love with, and a plot by his wife and her boyfriend to kidnap that billionaire and throw him in a loony bin…well, easy for her to say.



It’s the tail end of the psychedelic `60s and paranoia is running the day and Doc knows that “love” is another of those words going around at the moment, like “trip” or “groovy,” that’s being way too overused—except this one usually leads to trouble.



With a cast of characters that includes surfers, hustlers, dopers and rockers, a murderous loan shark, LAPD Detectives, a tenor sax player working undercover, and a mysterious entity known as The Golden Fang, which may only be a tax dodge set up by some dentists...part surf noir, part psychedelic romp—all Thomas Pynchon.



BLU-RAY AND DVD ELEMENTS



“Inherent Vice” Blu-ray Combo Pack contains the following special features:

· Los Paranoias

· Shasta Fay

· The Golden Fang

· Everything In This Dream



“Inherent Vice” Standard Definition DVD contains the following special features:

· Los Paranoias

· Shasta Fay

· The Golden Fang

· Everything In This Dream



DIGITAL DISTRIBUTION ELEMENTS



“Inherent Vice” will be available for streaming and download to watch anywhere in high definition and standard definition on their favorite devices from select digital retailers including Amazon, Comcast, CinemaNow, Flixster, iTunes, PlayStation, Vudu, Xbox and others. “Inherent Vice” will also be available digitally on Video On Demand services from cable and satellite providers, and on select gaming consoles.



ABOUT DIGITAL HD WITH ULTRAVIOLET

*Digital HD with UltraViolet allows fans to watch a digital version of their movie or TV show anywhere, on their favorite devices. Digital HD with UltraViolet is included with the purchase of specially marked Blu-ray discs. Digital HD with UltraViolet allows consumers to instantly stream and download movies and TV shows to TVs, computers, tablets and smartphones through UltraViolet retail services like CinemaNow, Flixster, VUDU and more. For more information on compatible devices go to wb.com/ultravioletdevices. Consult an UltraViolet Retailer for details and requirements and for a list of HD-compatible devices.



BASICS



PRODUCT SRP

Blu-ray Combo Pack $35.99

DVD Amaray (WS) $28.98



Standard Street Date: April 28, 2015

DVD Languages: English, Latin Spanish, Canadian French

BD Languages: English, Latin Spanish, Canadian French, Brazilian Portuguese

DVD Subtitles: English SDH, Latin Spanish, Parisian French

BD Subtitles: English SDH, Latin Spanish, Parisian French, Brazilian Portuguese

Running Time: 148 minutes

Rating: Rated R for drug use throughout, sexual content, nudity, language and some violence.

DLBY/SURR DLBY/DGTL [CC]


----------

